
Saving Face(book): When do you hire a pro CEO? - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2008/03/10/facebook/
======
pg
Could a "pro" CEO have gotten Facebook to where it is now? Very unlikely. So
what evidence do we have that this is the point (or that there is any point
short of being GE) where an outside CEO would start to do better?

~~~
tx
Who is a CEO anyway? I have talked to a few business guys and answers varied
from "salesman in chief" to "just an administrator with connections". In that
regard there is really nothing to hold on to if you are a product guy. The
article implies that CEO is the "product guy" though. I wonder who is right.

~~~
pg
A CEO is, in theory, what the name implies: chief executive. He makes the
final decisions. If two subordinates disagree, he breaks ties.

That said, I don't think Eric Schmidt is actually Larry & Sergey's boss. They
seem to work more as a triumvirate. But that is a fairly unusual arrangement.
I believe it's a transitional phase between outside management coming in as
CEO and coming in as COO, which I believe is going to be the most common plan
in the future.

------
Xichekolas
When you go public.

